# Loving Support



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Today has been a rough day for me. Earlier it all kind of boiled to the surface and I began to cry. Almost immediately I had an Aussie, a Lab and Daisy, my Golden, in my lap! They were kissing me all over and trying their best to make me stop crying. It touched my heart so deeply. They are my best friends and I appreciate their unconditional love more than I can say. They can definitely make the blues go away! Dogs are just so doggone awesome! :heartbeat


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I hope you're feeling better now Leigh! Don't forget you also have your NEW friends here to help you through whatever is bothering you. We can't give you the sloppy and wet kisses but we can certainly lend you an ear and a shoulder, if you need it.

:smooch:


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

That is so sweet - thank you! My mother recently passed away and some days are more difficult than others. We were very close, so ..... navigating without her is pretty tough sometimes. Again, thank you so much for your thoughtfulness. ((hug))


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I understand..............my Mom passed away 28 years ago this past May and I still miss her terribly. It makes me so sad that she was taken away at such a young age and would never have a chance to see her grandchildren grow. Such is life I guess. I think that's why Golden's (and all animals) were put on this earth.............to help us through the tough times.

:sadwavey:


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

I definitely believe that. My dogs are precious friends, and they help me in countless ways every day. Most of all, they make me smile and laugh on a regular basis! 

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Miss Daisy's Mom,
I am so sorry to hear your mom passed away. If you need to give your mind a break or just feeling like you'd like to talk to someone, drop me a PM message and we can go on chat. Anytime.
Joe


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Joe, that's very thoughtful of you. Thank you. I appreciate your kindness more than I can say, and will certainly keep your offer in mind. Thank you again!


----------



## Blondie'sPal (Aug 2, 2005)

*My sympathies to you*

Leigh,
I lost my mother last December after watching her 6 year battle with cancer. It was awful. She was positive and bright eyed until the day she died. 
I want you to know that I know how you feel. That ache in your heart. Mom and I were very close and I have had some really bad days and weeks after she passed. Everything seemed different. Sometimes when I am blue I stop by the cemetery to be near her and just quietly weep. It comforts me. Those times aren't that often now -- but I know I can if I want to. Mostly, I just realized how truly wonderful my mother was ... and wish I could have done more for her. She was only 62. What courage she had. Anyway - oddly enough on her birthday last May I was of course, missing her -- well, that was when I found Blondie! Wandering aimlessly as a stray, I gave her to the shelter and waited for her owner to show - they never did. I had never even wanted a dog! But something inside told me that it was meant to be. And now, I am convinced she was a gift from my mother ... sent to cheer me up. And she did! And I think I finally began to laugh again and have joy in my life. Hang in there Leigh--- it gets better. If you need anything -- just say.
Robin


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Robin, thank you so much. I related to everything you said. I, too, feel that Mom led me to Daisy. It's kind of a long story, but I truly believe she had a hand in it. Moms are great, arent' they? Even after they get to heaven.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Leigh,

I'm sorry to hear that you had a rough day. But these furbabies of ours sure do there best don't they! My hubby wouldn't make it through his day if he didn't have one of our crew close by him. I honestly think he tells them more about what he is feeling than he does me.

mary jean


----------

